# Westminster



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey All:

Anyone planning on attending Westminster this year? If so, come and introduce yourself, my boy Santiago will be showing at Westminster this year. To date Santi is the only apricot standard poodle to receive an Award Of Merit at PCA. I'm not showing him myself, I had a knee replacement 3 months ago and have the second one scheduled after Westminster, so,,,,,,,,,,,, Alan will be showing him this year!

Hope to see some PF members!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

farleysd said:


> Hey All:
> 
> Anyone planning on attending Westminster this year? If so, come and introduce yourself, my boy Santiago will be showing at Westminster this year. To date Santi is the only apricot standard poodle to receive an Award Of Merit at PCA. I'm not showing him myself, I had a knee replacement 3 months ago and have the second one scheduled after Westminster, so,,,,,,,,,,,, Alan will be showing him this year!
> 
> Hope to see some PF members!


Humm, meant to have this under poodle talk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Could you just edit it all out and put it where you want? I'm sorry I won't be able to be there to see this .


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

farleysd said:


> Humm, meant to have this under poodle talk


No prob, Farley. I would have moved it but see you already made your announcement in Poodle Talk, so I'll lock this thread. For anyone reading this, go to this thread.


----------

